# Loft Vacuum



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

ever think to use a shop vac to clean the loft?


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

well??,.no,..airborn particles,??,another not all poops are greated equal,??.sounds like a bigger mess,.-but--.hey, whatever works,, but at least wear a mask,--keeping it clean,and sanitary living,.sincerely james waller


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Shop Vac*

*I use a shop vac, have been for the last 15 years. Best way I know to pick up the fine dust that sweeping stirs up.*GEORGE


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I keep a small hand broom and dust pan in my coop for minor spot clean up, but have used a shop vac for the last few years that is in a storage cubbie in the coop. I wear a mask for good cleaning days.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

IF, you do not use a Shop Vac. in your Loft, You should not be allowed to Keep Pigeons! LOL! BEST Tool you can own! Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Definitely!


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

i would think the set up should be with a long enough hose so the unit is placed outside the loft to keep the birds from getting to spooked.
what do u think?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

my birds sit on mine when its running
they will get used to it with time
they know when that loud thing gets in there I start moving things around and they find peanuts and other seeds that rolled under things LOL


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

This may be a stupid question, but I scrape then sweep and that is not good enough and I want to improve...so, do you scrape, sweep the bug stuff THEN use the ShopVac or??? Will the ShopVac take the place of the sweeping too after I scrape?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kippermom said:


> This may be a stupid question, but I scrape then sweep and that is not good enough and I want to improve...so, do you scrape, sweep the bug stuff THEN use the ShopVac or??? Will the ShopVac take the place of the sweeping too after I scrape?


I think most use it on occasions, when the scuff and dust and feathers start to build up,oh and when they are molting can't beat it!. I loft fly the birds and then get in the loft and go over all the corners and cracks AFTER all the poop is scraped , I don't sweep, it stirs up too much pigeon dust......


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Now that the SNOW is gone and I can get the ShopVac out there...that's how we plan on cleaning it out 1x a month or so. In between - I scrape every day .... but we only have 16 birds so that's a pretty easy thing to do.


----------

